# Game 66: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets (3/17)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns vs Denver Nuggets*

*Time: 7:00 Arizona
TV: My45*​

Sorry for the crappy thread. Just have other things to do right now. But next thread will be back to normal.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Execute Order 66! Eliminate the Chicken Nuggets.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ah, ****, sorry man. I totally forgot to make this.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow, what a disgrace...........

If you can't score against the Denver Nuggets, you have big problems.

I've already stated my opinion on D'Antoni. So all I'm going to say is "Enjoy." Soak those
uncontested layups up, bask in the lackluster hustle, and beam with pride that the Suns do not have
a defensive game plan. 

Yup, that's the revolution D'Antoni has brought to the NBA.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

2 let down games in a row!! Not really upset, just makes you realize how long the NBA season is.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ugh, terrible. Did beating Dallas really take this much out of us?


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> Ugh, terrible. Did beating Dallas really take this much out of us?


The Suns remind me of Michaelango in the first Ninja Turtles movie. Gets whooped up by the foot soldiers and have to sleep in the tub for a week.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Way too much knee-jerking in this thread to take it serious.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

This isn't a good sign. The Mavs are stung by a tough loss and they immediately bounce back with a good win. We win that game and then go on to lose the next 2. Granted, the teams they respectively played are very different. But still...

If it takes too much out of us to beat a great team like the Mavs then how are we going to manage in the playoffs? I'm not very happy right now.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Second straight tragical game... Yesterday I wasn't upset, but right now I am really upset and angry :x I think that right now Suns don't have any motivation to play good...


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

we're not the only good team on a two game skid though....San Antonio is too, and their losses were to the Bucks and the Celtics...


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to Effen:

Yaeh it is good that Spurs lost agaist Bucks and Celtics and we're still keeping 2nd spot, but look at our looses, these boths are really embarassing...


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

It'd be amusing to have the Spurs win those games and then hear all the bull**** that goes along with it -- "Oh, the Suns are slipping and aren't good anymore". But have the Mavs or Spurs fall along with them then it's just common.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Ugh, terrible. Did beating Dallas really take this much out of us?



I found that as one lame *** excuse.


I really don't know what the problem is. But, perhaps teams are starting to find out
how to beat us? 

Both games, the pick-n-roll has been ineffective. I'm nervous, but I know the Suns will
find their stride again. Lets hope it's soon.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> to Effen:
> 
> Yaeh it is good that Spurs lost agaist Bucks and Celtics and we're still keeping 2nd spot, but look at our looses, these boths are really embarassing...


Understandable. We got blown out, especially against Denver, wtf. Suns will find themselves, lets just hope its very soon.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to Effen:

I believe that it is just lack of motivation... If it is just lack of motivation, I think that everything will come back soon (i mean playing)...


----------

